# Ruido en guitarra electrica



## alec_eiffel (Jul 14, 2006)

saludos
desde hace tiempo mi hermano y yo conseguimos una guitarra electrica que aunque esta un poco viejita aún sirve, pero tiene el problema de que siempre que la conectamos al amplificador suena como gis aunque no se toquen las cuerdas, mi pregunta es si hay que aterriazar algo de la guitarra o es un problema de impedancias entre la guitarra y el amplificador, y si es de impedancias, que es lo que hay que hacer, modificar la impedancia de salida de la guitarra? y como le hago?
o que es lo que se tiene que aterrizar?
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Dano (Jul 14, 2006)

Un consejo simple que podes probar es asegurarte de que el amplificador de la guitarra tenga una buena tierra


----------



## Randy (Jul 15, 2006)

con capacitores son los que provocan el ruido....jejeje

bueno creo que esa pregunta te la podrian responder mejor en 
el rincon del guitarrista.com

suerte con la lira


----------



## Juanowar (Jul 18, 2006)

Es posible que haya que apantallar la guitarra. NO recuerdo donde, hace poco, ví un tutorial sobre como hacerlo. Busca en google por " apantallar guitarra" seguro que encuentras algo.
saludos.


----------



## homero_simpson (Ago 8, 2006)

Puede que el problema tambien sea de las capsulas ( pastillas) de la guitarra, normalmente las singles tienen un ruido por naturaleza, pruebaenchufando una guitarra electrica que tenga capsulas dobles (humbucker) en tu mismo amplificador y compara.


----------



## Xenon (Ago 8, 2006)

un amigo tuvo un problema similiar y después de limpiar los potenciómetros con un limpiador de contactos electrónicos, suena muy bien.

salu2!


----------



## paun84 (Ago 8, 2006)

deberias probar cambiando el tipo de cable (si es q no lo tienes) por uno con jacks de bronce,reducen bastante el sonido. lo otro es poner una buena tierra ya que si no haz notado el ruido se va cuando pones tus manos en las cuerdas eso es por que uno hace de tierra ...


----------



## freddyhernandezb (Abr 3, 2008)

Hola amigo yo tambien tengo ese problema pero vi esto en internet y tengo ganas de probar aunque me dijeron que los mic Humbucker no emiten ruido porque tienen un embobinado doble, mientras que los single si emiten ruidos porque tienen un embobinado simple aqui te dejo el link para que lo veas si resuelves avisame porfa para ver como o que hisistes

http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/shielding.htm


----------



## santiago (Abr 3, 2008)

coincido sin tierra hace un ruido parecido a la distorcion ahora proba esto dezcalso y con la guitaarra y el amplificador andando toca las cuerdas pero sin provocar sonido si el ruido sesa es falta de tierra
salu2


----------



## Dano (Abr 4, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> coincido sin tierra hace un ruido parecido a la distorcion ahora proba esto dezcalso y con la guitaarra y el amplificador andando toca las cuerdas pero sin provocar sonido si el ruido sesa es falta de tierra
> salu2



Y si tellevas una patada, también es producido por falta de tierra


----------



## santiago (Abr 4, 2008)

no patadas no creo yo de los 7 años que toco la guitarra y nunca me paso nada a menos que tu amplificador sea a valvulas y tengas un problema en los transformadores ahi si no lo hagas


----------



## electrococo133 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ruido de pastilla simple                                           natural no se puede eliminar
Ruido de interferencia electromagnetica                  si se puede atenuar en gran medida
Ruido de control de tono al maximo                         si se cambia a un sistema amplificado se elimina
Ruido de falta de tierra                                            si se puede eliminar
Con pastillas simples se produce un ruido natural en cada pastilla y se neutraliza subiendo el volumen de las dos pastillas al mismo tiempo si es de 2 sencillas con la Humbucker no hay este problema y el ruido del tono al maximo tambien es natural , es como tener un amplificador al maximo nivel con la terminal de entrada sin conectarla a ningun lado reduce el tono al minimo y se elimina este ruido. la interferencia electromagnetica se reduce al maximo apantallando todas las conexiónes de la guitarra y utilizando un buen cable blindado y con plugs de buena marca y en buen estado.


----------

